# Flying Cats to Mexico



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

My wife has asked the following question:

Has anyone on the ExpatForum ever flown their cats (or dogs) with them as baggage to GDL [or anywhere for that matter] where the flights were connecting, not non-stop and what was their experience? From our city it is not a non-stop, but a change planes in ATL or HOU and about a total of 8 hours.

I think she is concerned more about the airlines handling of them rather than the Mexico regs, which we have already familiarized ourselves with.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Anytime I've flown animals it has been "as luggage" and the handlers seem to really like dealing with them. 

Fina


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

My two elderly cats flew in the cargo hold when we moved from Cairo four years ago. It was a two-day trip! There was a plane change in Paris before the long flight to Mexico City, then an overnight before the final flight to Los Cabos. The cats arrived tired and disoriented but were otherwise fine (I was a basket case). A few suggestions:

* Be sure to check with your specific airline about the details, including "black-out" months and temperature ranges. Most won't take pets if it's too hot or too cold at any stop on the trip, which of course is a good thing. Both Air France and AeroMexico unloaded the cats promptly upon arrival, as I'd hope all airlines do.

* Fly business class if you possibly can. That way the airline staff have to treat you with respect when you're anxious. The Air France crew notified me when my cats were safely boarded. I don't know if that's standard procedure, but it was comforting, especially since I had to board before the cats did and had panicked visions of them being left behind on the tarmac.

* My vet advised me not to tranquilize them because it can interfere with balance and wears off before the trip is over in any case. Your vet may have different ideas, but ask about it.

* Don't feed them for several hours before the flight. Even though I followed that advice, one of mine vomited, and it was quite a mess. I brought food but didn't give it to them until we got to the hotel. You can put those little snap-on water dishes in the carrier. They spill, and the cats are unlikely to drink en route, but I've seen crew at airports filling pets' dishes through the grate from a water bottle with a long nozzle.

* Secure the carrier doors with long twist-ties or similar. That prevents a rough landing, careless baggage handler, or panicked kitty from accidentally popping the spring, while still allowing the carrier to be opened in case of emergency.

Good luck, and I hope you and your cats have a safe trip!


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

I've lived in Mexico for the past 11 years, and have flown my Standard Poodle back and forth from Canada on Alaska Airlines for almost every trip, with a change of planes in either San Francisco or Los Angeles . For the first nine years, I had nothing but praise for the way Simba was treated. In the first three years (six trips), I was even allowed to take him for a walk and return him to his crate during the stop-over. Later, that wasn't allowed, but they still notified me when the dog was boarded on the second leg of the flight. I agree that the notification is a huge relief.

The past two years have been different. Alaska Air has obviously tried to cut many costs and, in my opinion, service has suffered greatly. On one flight, there was an eight-hour delay (plus the five and a half-hour flight time), and they would not allow my dog out of his crate to relieve himself, or even let me see that he was okay. Needless to say, after more than 14 hours in his crate, and the Agricultural Department's inspection time in PVR airport, he was very distressed and eventually had to be taken to the vet.

The last time I flew with this 12-year-old dog, he came off the plane with blood running from his ears and has been rendered deaf. He will not go near his crate, and cries in fear if we urge him to approach it. Obviously the 'hold' (or cargo area) was not properly pressurized. I fear that, if the flight were longer, he would have died. I have a buyer for Simba's crate and he will live out his days at home in Mexico.

I think the recession has had an impact on how many employees of airlines are able to look after live cargo, and also how the airlines check pressurization, etc. before taking off. It just seems that, with fewer employees, it is more likely that many vital procedures and checks will be done too quickly or shoddily. 

I'm not saying everyone will experience this, but what I am saying is that we should do our homework, as you are doing, before flying animals anywhere. Some airlines are much better than others, and the more information you garner before flying your kitties will be worthwhile. There are likely some animal rescue groups in Lake Chapala / Ajijic who would be more than happy to give you information on how they fly their pets to and from GDL. They would be well worth contacting.

P.S. If your kitties are small enough, they can be put into a Sherpa Bag and taken into the cabin with you. They then are put under the seat in front of you and remain there for the trip. Ask your preferred airline of this is possible, or chose an airline where it is the norm. 

Good luck .... and welcome to Mexico!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

The take leegleeze tells is just what my wife is scared of, even though we will not be using Alaska Air. It is precautionary and I thank you. Our four kitties are not small enough to fit in Sherpa bags, they are the size of real sherpas! 

I believe the idea of business class is a good one, a bit of extra cash always make people perk up. Anyway, thanks for the comments, I'll pass them on the our kitties nervous Mommy and see how it all shakes out by the time our trip get closer.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

*Flying with pets*

As a 35-year crew member for Delta, I have a couple of comments regarding flying with pets.

First, cats present fewer problems than dogs. If of an appropriate size, they can fly in the cabin (airlines have different regs on how many pet per cabin). This is clearly the best choice. Even when they ride in a carrier in the cargo hold, cats are far less likely to have problems, other than escaping from their kennels (which happened recent at American). 

At my airline, our policy was always to notify the owner that the pet was on board; if no notification was received, it was a simple matter to have the cap't radio down and ask. Procedures have evolved now. When an animal is checked, it has a multi-form Priority Pet tag attached. At each "handover", a copy is pulled. When the animal is boarded, the final copy is brought to the crew to present to the owner.

Let me be clear that flying First, Business or Coach has nothing to do with it. A pet owner has the same rights regardless of which cabin s/he is seated in.

As for recent changes in pet handling, MOST of the changes are for the better, assuring the safety of the pet. Most airlines will not transport animals when the temperature at any airport enroute is above a certain temperature, and many airlines will not transport short-snouted dogs (e.g. bull-dogs) because these breeds have more difficulty breathing in lower-oxygen environments. (Even passenger cabins are not pressurized to ground levels; typical cabin pressure is around 5,000 feet, perhaps higher.)

I'm truly sorry for the dog (and its owner) who suffered the ear problem. The problem may not have been with the pressure in the cargo hold, which is normally the same as in the passenger cabin. It's the CHANGE in pressure that causes problems. If the eustacian tubes are blocked, pressure can cause a rupture. I have seen this in passengers and have experienced it myself. I'd ask a vet about this; a decongestant may help.

As for checking in our your pet during the trip, this is a violation of security regulations. If the animal was checked at the gate (i.e. BEFORE security controls), no passenger should ever have access to the carrier or pet until beyond security at the arrival. We'd all like to believe that no one would do such a thing, but consider that a person might put explosives or other illegal items in the carrier, then retrieve them when they had access (in a secure area) to the (unsecured) kennel. It's unfortunate, but security has top priority these days.

I sympathize with any animal (and its owner), when the animal is stuck in a delay. It'd be great it the baggage handlers could allow the pet out to relieve itself, but this, too, would be a violation. Animals in an unfamiliar environment may behave differently than at home. Baggage handlers are unlikely to take the risk of being bitten, or having having the animal flee, so they are required to leave the animal in the carrier. (I had a poodle on board whose owner left the kennel open while she went to the lav. The dog escaped, was confused and combative, and attempted to bite me; fortunately my reflexes were quick enough to avoid an actual bite.) Pets are REQUIRED to be be secured in a kennel at all times.

I have seen some very generous gestures that suggest that despite the regulations, many airline staff go a long way to try to help. One poor dog arriving at an internation airport was desperate to pee, and the customs agents allowed the animal to use the dog walk that the drug and agriculture dogs use.

I've seen baggage handlers bring water to a pet; i've seen them take the animal into their emp lounge during long waits. MOST employees try to treat the animals humanely. You must remember, however, that baggage handlers are trained to handle BAGGAGE.

Also, some employees have different levels of compassion regarding pets (just like the general public). I've seen animals on board in obvious need for a potty break, and crews that simply don't allow it. This is NOT a regulation. I have found that if you line the lavatory floor with newspapers, the dog will know immediately what is expected, and cleanup is minimal. It might help to ask around and find out which of the crew are pet-lovers.

All that said, I would still have some trepidation in sending my own dog in a cargo hold. (Which is why our dog and two cats are riding down to Lakeside in the comfort of our RV.) Still, if I DID have to send Diesel in a cargo hold, I would try to stick to non-stops. If a connection was absolutely necessary, I would arrange a very long layover or an overnight at the connecting city and have the dog checked only to the first city and let the dog lay over with me, and then re-check her for the following non-stop to the final destination. This is a hassle, but would give me more control. 

BTW, as crew, and even with an airline badge, I would NOT have been allowed to go down on the tarmac as we used to do years ago. It goes without saying that passengers would not be allowed either.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thank You*

Dogtags:
We fly Delta from BWI to GDL and it is good to hear from you. I will show my wife your post and it will go along way to easing her fears. Once again, thank you for taking the time.


----------



## grieger-lods (Sep 11, 2011)

*Four Pets by Air*



FHBOY said:


> My wife has asked the following question:
> 
> Has anyone on the ExpatForum ever flown their cats (or dogs) with them as baggage to GDL [or anywhere for that matter] where the flights were connecting, not non-stop and what was their experience? From our city it is not a non-stop, but a change planes in ATL or HOU and about a total of 8 hours.
> 
> I think she is concerned more about the airlines handling of them rather than the Mexico regs, which we have already familiarized ourselves with.


We flew 4 pets (3 cats, 1 dog) on United Airlines last fall to Mexico City. I, too, was a nervous wreck. One thing that gave me piece of mind was getting ID chips for all of them before the trip. United was great with the animals. Two rode with us and 2 below. The ones that rode below were fine. Our largest cat, 15 lbs. rode in the cabin in a Scherpa bag. He fit fine and seemed to like going into the bag. We bought an extra seat between us to put one cat at a time in the seat during the flight. I do not think it made much of a difference to the cat but we enjoyed having the leg room.  Good Luck!!!


----------

